# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  B C Clark Holiday jingle

## SoonerQueen

http://youtu.be/5LJBB65r-9o

----------


## kevinpate

BC Clark, lights on the house going on for the first glow, family home for the holidays, checking in facebook/phones with those who are not, and missing those who remain with us only in our memories .... ah the early signs of the Christmas season.

----------


## dmoor82

You are a true Okie if you know that by heart!

----------


## SoonerDave

Hey, until just a few years ago, BC Clark used to videotape folks singing the jingle at various malls, then splice them all together for their Christmas commercials. Why'd they stop doing that??

----------


## ljbab728

This Oklahoma tradition goes nationwide.

http://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-news/...e-841114691531

----------


## rezman

Quite a few years ago, a line was removed from the jingle.

"the Christmas wish from BC  Clark is to keep on pleasing you"    was removed to shorten it up a bit.

----------


## Pete

> Quite a few years ago, a line was removed from the jingle.
> 
> "the Christmas wish from BC  Clark is to keep on pleasing you"    was removed to shorten it up a bit.


My understanding is that was done to get the jingle to fit in a 30-second spot, something that was as important when it was first created.

Very cool to see this on the national news, especially since I've know the Clarks since I was a little kid.  They are incredibly nice people.

----------


## rezman

^^ Your're right Pete.  The change came about in the mid 70's to fit shorter 30 second time slots.  

It has become almost a  Christmas carol in ltself.   I remember growing up in the 60's  it was as much a part of Christmas as anything else around town.

----------


## Bullbear

Best 300.00 they ever spent on advertising.

----------


## shawnw

Even adjusted for inflation ($2,647.67), it doesn't seem that bad.

----------


## catch22

You don't realize how important that jingle is to the Christmas season until you move to a place that doesn't have it.  Christmas certainly doesn't feel the same without hearing that jingle on the radio several times a day.

----------


## rezman

I read that the jingle was created in 1957,  and in 1961, they replaced it with a new one, which was met by strong objection from the public, so the old jingle returned
and has been a mainstay ever since.

----------


## turnpup

I'm a big fan of how the family members actually work at the stores. We're closest to the downtown location, and there are always two or more Clarks there when we go in. They don't make a big deal about who they are--just take care of you like any other employee would.

----------


## brianinok

> I'm a big fan of how the family members actually work at the stores. We're closest to the downtown location, and there are always two or more Clarks there when we go in. They don't make a big deal about who they are--just take care of you like any other employee would.


Yes, my first purchase from them was at the downtown location.  Jim Clark helped me.  He was as nice as could be.  I didn't realize who was helping me (though I thought he looked familiar!) until he gave me his card after I checked out.

----------


## LocoAko

I moved to Oklahoma 4 years ago and am still utterly fascinated by the whole phenomenon. Hearing it played at Christmas concerts, hearing it everywhere you go, and _everyone_ knowing the lyrics. We have nothing like this back east as far as I can tell. I casually mentioned to my Uber driver the other week that I didn't know the words and she nearly slammed on her brakes on I-44 to express her shock.

----------


## shawnw

> I read that the jingle was created in 1957,  and in 1961, they replaced it with a new one, which was met by strong objection from the public, so the old jingle returned
> and has been a mainstay ever since.


https://bcclarkjingle.com/history/

----------


## traxx

> I moved to Oklahoma 4 years ago and am still utterly fascinated by the whole phenomenon. Hearing it played at Christmas concerts, hearing it everywhere you go, and _everyone_ knowing the lyrics. We have nothing like this back east as far as I can tell. I casually mentioned to my Uber driver the other week that I didn't know the words and she nearly slammed on her brakes on I-44 to express her shock.


Many places have their own little oddities that only the locals understand because they've grown up with it. If you ever watched Parks and Recreation, the BC Clark jingle is our Li'l Sebastian.

----------


## Pete

> Many places have their own little oddities that only the locals understand because they've grown up with it. If you ever watched Parks and Recreation, the BC Clark jingle is our Li'l Sebastian.


Haha....

That's a great analogy and LokoAko would be Ben Wyatt.

----------


## LocoAko

> Haha....
> 
> That's a great analogy and LokoAko would be Ben Wyatt.


Haha, yes! Spot on comparison.

----------


## stlokc

As a small child, I appeared on the commercial in 1983. Was in Northpark Mall with my family when they asked me if I wanted to sing it. As an adult I sometimes get on the website and impress (bore?) my friends and co-workers.

----------


## traxx

> As a small child, I appeared on the commercial in 1983. Was in Northpark Mall with my family when they asked me if I wanted to sing it. As an adult I sometimes get on the website and impress (bore?) my friends and co-workers.


Was that the first year they had people in the mall sing it for the commercial?

It would be neat if they could find the people in that commercial now and have them sing it again.

----------

